# [VIDEO] Ati Radeon X 1300

## WhiteDragon

Ciao a tutti,

questa e' la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum, quindi se faccio qualche errore me ne scuso fin d'ora e vi prego di essere clementi   :Rolling Eyes: 

Detto cio'...

Volevo chiedervi consulenza riguardo i drivers (open o close) dell'ATI Radeon X 1300, che e' la scheda che posseggo e che da giorni mi sta facendo smadonnare. Al momento ho fatto svariate prove con esito negativo, il massimo che riesco ad ottenere ce l'ho usando il driver vesa. Qualcuno ha qualche indicazione a riguardo? Di guide ne ho gia' seguite, ma ogni volta mi salta fuori o un errore o un altro...

-- 

Errare è umano, ma per incasinare davvero le cose occorre un computer.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *WhiteDragon wrote:*   

> seguite, ma ogni volta mi salta fuori o un errore o un altro...

 

[mod]dovresti essere un po più preciso, senza nessun tipo di dato sul tuo problema credo che nessuno potrà mai darti un aiuto concreto, quindi per cortesia, posta un po di infos.[/mod]

----------

## xveilsidex

io ho un ati x1400.. penso nn sia molto diversa dalla x1300 sul mio laptop! qualche giorno fa avevo qualche problema con gli ati-driver 8.32.5 ma ke ho risolto grazie a questo forum! cmq io per la mia video eseguo questi semplici passi :

Prima di tutto nel kernel ci dev'essere questa opzione attivata altrimenti (almeno nel mio caso ) lo skermo rimane nero:

1) CONFIG_VM86=y

2)emerge ati-driver

3)env-update && source /etc/profile 

4) modprobe fglrx

5) eselect opengl set ati

6)/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf 

 [ se il file xorg.conf non è in etc/X11 o in /root  lo puoi generare con X -configure]

7) dato ke il mio mouse nn viene riconosciuto alla prima botta vado ad impostare inputdevice cosi:

   nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   VADO IN :

   Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 :Cool:  infine per avere l'acc 3d anche da utente normale 

  aggiungo al file xorg.conf queste righe alla fine del file

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

reboot!

STOP - questo è in breve quello ke faccio per avere x funzionante... dopo lo puoi personalizzare come vuoi!

PER ULTERIORI INFO VAI QUI : 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

QUESTA è LA GUIDA KE HO SEGUITO.

----------

## WhiteDragon

xveilsidex, ho riprovato a fare come hai fatto tu. Tra le varie guide che ho provato c'era anche quella. Praticamente ecco cosa faccio con il relativo output:

emerge ati-driver

env-update && source /etc/profile

modprobe fglrx

eselect opengl set ati

riavviato il computer (i passi qui sopra li ho fatti giorni fa)

cd /etc/X11/

cp xorg.conf.example xorg.conf

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf 

lsmod

`--> Output: Solo snd_....

terminato X

login come root su tty1

~ $ X

[...]

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux dragonslair 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #3 PREEMPT Sun Oct

8 16:16:42 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 08 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 24 15:25:08 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

modprobe fglrx

lsmod

`--> Output: snd_.... (quelli di prima) e fglrx

~ $ X

stesso errore di prima

Ecco, questo e' tutto.

Avete idea del problema? Cio' che capisco io e' che c'e il modulo fglrx che viene visto dal kernel, pero' sembra non venir visto correttamente da X...

----------

## crisandbea

posta il tuo xorg.conf

----------

## WhiteDragon

Ho rimosso i commenti (altrimenti sarebbe stato circa il triplo)

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.aticonfig |egrep -v '^#'

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "another layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        Screen         "Screen MGA 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "simple layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse2"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "MouseMan"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

        ModeLine     "640x480" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Generic VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "any supported Trident chip"

        Driver      "trident"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "MGA Millennium I"

        Driver      "mga"

        Option      "hw cursor" "off"

        BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "MGA G200 AGP"

        Driver      "mga"

        Option      "pci retry"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "Generic VGA"

        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     8

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Virtual   800 600

                Depth     8

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen MGA1"

        Device     "MGA Millennium I"

        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     16

        Option      "no accel"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Visual    "StaticColor"

                Modes    "1280x1024"

                Option      "rgb bits" "8"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen MGA2"

        Device     "MGA G200 AGP"

        Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     8

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Visual    "StaticColor"

                Modes    "1280x1024"

                Option      "rgb bits" "8"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## WhiteDragon

C'e un modo per mantenere la tabulazione (i tab/spazi iniziali) qui sul forum? Sarebbe stato molto piu' comprensibile il mio msg precedente

----------

## crisandbea

 *WhiteDragon wrote:*   

> C'e un modo per mantenere la tabulazione (i tab/spazi iniziali) qui sul forum? Sarebbe stato molto piu' comprensibile il mio msg precedente

 

si usando il tag code, 

ciauz

----------

## WhiteDragon

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *WhiteDragon wrote:*   C'e un modo per mantenere la tabulazione (i tab/spazi iniziali) qui sul forum? Sarebbe stato molto piu' comprensibile il mio msg precedente 
> 
> si usando il tag code, 
> 
> ciauz

 

Ok, ho modificato il messaggio, ora e' molto meglio.

Grazie della dritta

----------

## WhiteDragon

 *EsBjCs69ort wrote:*   

> Uhm

 

Cosa intendi per "Uhm"? Ho la vaga sensazione che tenda allo spam vista la firma...

----------

## GiRa

Ma usare xorgconfig no?

----------

## WhiteDragon

Heila' GiRa!  :Smile: 

Ho provato con xorgconfig impostando una radeon generica, ecco l'errore quando lancio X:

[...]

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 25 15:12:31 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

il risultato di lspci |grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7187

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7

Notare che in xorg.conf ho provato entrambe (singolarmente!) le seguenti righe:

```

    BusID      "PCI:01:00:0"

    BusID      "PCI:01:00:1"

```

Di seguito l'intero xorg.conf con i commenti rimossi:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Mitsubishi Diamond Plus"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 37.9

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Test mia scheda video"

    Driver      "radeon"

    BusID      "PCI:01:00:1"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Test mia scheda video"

    Monitor     "Mitsubishi Diamond Plus"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## GiRa

E se ora esegui il comando ATi per la configurazione di xorg su questo file?

----------

## WhiteDragon

Stesso errore:

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

----------

## WhiteDragon

YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Ragazzi, sono contentissimo!!!

Finalmente ho quasi tutto funzionante, ho aggiornato portage, ricompilaxo xorg-xserver e i driver dell'ATI, rifatto aticonfig ed ora quasi tutto funziona correttamente! E' una scheggia rispetto a prima : )))))))))))

Volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa, sempre riguardo quest'argomento: ho provato a fare glxgears, e mi sono reso conto che il direct rendering non funziona:

~ $ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

5555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1106.645 FPS

Sapete dirmi perche'? Vi lascio un po' di info:

```
~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

```
/etc/X11 $ egrep -v '^#' xorg.conf |egrep -v '^[ \t]*$'

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

    SubSection "extmod"

        Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Mitsubishi Diamond Plus"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 37.9

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

        Identifier  "Test mia scheda video"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## al1ta

non hai ancora l'accelerazione 3d.... il fatto che con glxinfo ti scriva 'direct rendering: No' lo dimostra....

hai una scheda video AGP ??? se è così è probabile che manchi il modulo di questa e non consente al modulo fglrx di funzionare correttamente. te ne accordi dal log file di X e col comado dmesg

con 'lspci' puoi ottenere le iformazioni di cui hai bisogno

prima di lanciare 'startx' devi avere i moduli AGP e fglrx già caricati...

il modulo radeon generic non penso che copra tutto l'hardware della scheda video.... per cui a mio parere è meglio utilizzare i drivers proprietari....

----------

